

Syuzhet: Extraction of sentiment-based plot arcs from text - Turing_Machine
https://github.com/mjockers/syuzhet

======
carbonatedmilk
Lots of discussion about whether the '7 common plots' are an artifact of the
low pass filter he used.
[https://annieswafford.wordpress.com/2015/03/07/continuingsyu...](https://annieswafford.wordpress.com/2015/03/07/continuingsyuzhet/)

Both sides also seem to acknowledge that the sentiment analyzers chosen don't
work well for literature. Junk data + lowpass filter = Beautiful curves
generated from noise.

------
Turing_Machine
Full title (too long to fit the 80 character limit): An R package for the
extraction of sentiment and sentiment-based plot arcs from text

Article: [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/computers-find-that-
there-a...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/computers-find-that-there-are-
six-plots)

Author's blog:
[http://www.matthewjockers.net/](http://www.matthewjockers.net/)

